# Clown Loaches & Pleco



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I mangage to get a shot of one of my Gold Spot plecos in front of my Clown Loach lounge<G>










Here is the photo the the Lounging loaches


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is not a gold spot pleco. It is a female ancistrus.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

either way, nice shots.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thaks for the clarification Charles.

I was going by a photo from a Google search and what I was told it was when I got it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

No worry. The female looks to be ready to breed as well. Find her a nice male and a cave. You should babies in no time.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the caves I got from Patric last year and 7 large ABPlecos occupying them.
the biggest one keeps pushing the eggs out of the cave.
i put them into a large net in thre outfall from the Aqua Clear filter but they don't hatch..
Maybe next time. 








his bristles are twice that size now.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice pics. Hope those BNP's give you some offsprings. Pretty neat and easy to breed of BNP. They're like the guppies of the catfish world.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice pics...clown loach lounge...love it!


----------

